
ASK HN: Conferences 2018? - chrisjlee
Trying to do some research on tech conferences. Working on a list. Looking for recommendations for conferences in the US for 2018.<p>Which ones are you attending and why?
======
vgy7ujm
The Perl Conference:
[https://perlconference.us/tpc-2018-slc/](https://perlconference.us/tpc-2018-slc/)

It's the best!

~~~
chrisjlee
Interesting. Thanks. I never thought about perl.

